
Is Peter Thiel still a Y Combinator partner? - voodoomagicman
Peter Thiel became a part time YCombinator partner in march 2015. [1]  Thiel will serve as a delegate for Donald Trump and speak at his nominating convention.  Among other things, Donald Trump has proposed banning muslim immigration and building a database of muslim americans.<p>Paul Graham has said that &quot;We just cannot let Donald Trump become president. It would destroy this country.&quot; [2]<p>Sam Altman has said that &quot;To anyone familiar with the history of Germany in the 1930s, it&#x27;s chilling to watch Trump in action&quot;. [3]<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;welcome-peter
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;paulg&#x2F;status&#x2F;727902623597105153
[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.samaltman.com&#x2F;trump<p>Obviously people with differing political beliefs can put them aside and work together, but these are some unusually strong statements from Graham and Altman.  Thiel&#x27;s participation in YCombinator also raises some troubling issues for potential founders.  Are there any Latino or Muslim ycombinator founders?  Are they expected to interact with Thiel?
======
jpeg_hero
Interested in getting a statement from sama or pg

------
MichaelBurge
Are people really going to go on a witch-hunt looking for Trump supporters
now?

~~~
zorpner
Yes, of course. It's a strong moral imperative to challenge violent bigotry at
every opportunity.

------
bxb1552
His name is spelled Thiel.

~~~
voodoomagicman
edited to correct spelling

------
voodoomagicman
clickable links:

[1] [https://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-
peter](https://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-peter)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/727902623597105153](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/727902623597105153)

[3] [http://blog.samaltman.com/trump](http://blog.samaltman.com/trump)

------
gojomo
Purges suck.

------
throwaway274739
If he still is, then that's just sad, pathetic and hurtful.

------
stonogo
The difference between Graham/Altman and Thiel is: someone asked Thiel to
speak at a political event. Graham and Altman suffer from severe Dunning-
Kruger effect, specifically in the realm of politics.

